# Hydraulics problem



## Jack Mc (Oct 20, 2010)

:usa:I had a hydrolic leak in my streering column on my John Deere 855 compact tractor. I drained the fluid and pulled the steering column out, replaced all the "O" rings in the column and put it back in the tractor. I then replaced the filter and filled it with JD hydrolic fluid 4.5 Gallons as recommended by JD. I started the tractor, but the front wheels won't turn. The sterring wheel turns around and around but the wheels don't move. I jacked up the front end, so the front wheels were slightly off the ground, I also raised and lowered the front end loader a dozen times as to get the fluid moving. The front end loader seems to work fine.
I think it may be air in the steering column, there were 4 hydrolic lines going to the bottom of the steering column, which I disconnected to take out the column and then later replaced after the repair. Is there any way to bleed the air out of the lines ? If that is the problem.

Jack Mc


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jack Mc (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks, Good to be here !


----------

